# FUSHIA JADE and LIME GREEN SOLITARES @ Wal-mart.



## farmall (Nov 7, 2005)

I noticed this afternoon that our local wal-mart had the Maglite solitares in fushia jade and lime green. Is there a possibility they will have the MiniMags? 

If anyone needs these colors, It wouldn't be a problem to pick-up a few and foward them.


----------



## modamag (Nov 7, 2005)

typo? what is fushia jade? I know there's fushia (similar to pink) and jade (green).
I'm interested in couple depending on the $$$.
Thanx ahead.


----------



## farmall (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry for the typo. There should have been a comma FUSHIA, JADE AND LIME GREEN. I can't remember the price. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 7, 2005)

Dang I wish I could get a 2C in them colors..:wow:


----------



## modamag (Nov 8, 2005)

Nick, So don't I!


----------



## greenLED (Nov 8, 2005)

if they got minimags in those colors, you better alert the people in this thread. I don't mind. I'll link your post on my thread too.


----------



## farmall (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that I missed the Jade.

I did find a few of fushia and lime greens. 

The cost is $5.60 for each light +$4.30 priority with delivery confirmation for up to 6 lights plus 4% to cover PP charges.


----------



## MrMom (Nov 26, 2005)

Visiting a Louisville KY wally I ran into a new color AAA. Teal. I have an extensive collection and I can say that what I saw is not Jade. They did have Fuschia (newer) & Lime (older) colored AAA's. 

BTW I am looking for a Lime 2-AA.


----------



## Lmtfi (Nov 27, 2005)

They have also had the occasional Hot Pink Solitaire as well. The new color crept in about 3+ weeks ago.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 27, 2005)

MrMom said:


> Visiting a Louisville KY wally I ran into a new color AAA. Teal. I have an extensive collection and I can say that what I saw is not Jade. They did have Fuschia (newer) & Lime (older) colored AAA's.
> 
> BTW I am looking for a Lime 2-AA.



Teal!!  Does it look like a greener jade (for lack of better description)? If so, I saw a flight attendant carrying one of those a while back (2AA minimag, though); I asked about it in Roy & turbodog's Minimag Collection thread. It was a really pretty color; wish I could get a minimag in that color.


----------



## MrMom (Nov 28, 2005)

Green,

It looks like a much bluer jade or a much greener medium blue. The GF called it teal, I call it aqua. I only saw it in the 1-AAA and quickly added it to the collection. If it is in the 1-AAA, the 2-AA should be soon to follow.

still looking for lime 2-AA and new pink (have old pink) PM Me


----------



## Lmtfi (Nov 29, 2005)




----------

